# i5 3210m vs i7 3612qm...i7 how much better



## Anurup (Aug 6, 2012)

Compare Intel® Products

^^ above is the link to the comparison to the two processor in question...just want to know how much better is the i7 over the i5...in the fiels of programming,multi-tasking,gaming,speed, performance...etc.
Also what the difference between BGA and rPGA...the i5 and i7 both hv 2 models 1 is the BGA and the other is the rPGA...what r thedifferece b/w the two???

come on guyz...some1 pls reply o this thread....


----------



## Anurup (Aug 19, 2012)

no rep[lies still ...

no rep[lies still ...


----------



## Myth (Aug 19, 2012)

pga,bga,rpga are socket types. 
i7's are quad cores while i5 have only 2 cores.
The item on the extreme right looks better.


----------



## Anurup (Aug 19, 2012)

how much better is the i7 as compared to the i5...i will be using my laptop for programming,gaming(nfs,fifa,CoD),movies....will the i5 be nough ?? hw much enhanced performance will i get with the i7...is it worth paying an xtra 5k??


----------



## rider (Aug 19, 2012)

for programming, movies and game you mentioned it's okay to get a core-i5. It's more than enough for your requirements.


----------



## acewin (Aug 21, 2012)

nothing of a visible boost but actual can be considered to be almost double one having 2 cores and other having 4


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 21, 2012)

it might be better to getr the i7 if you can afford because although you wont notice much difference in games, programming should get a significant boost
otherwise even the i5 is good 
cheers!


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2012)

Ivy Bridge (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This solves your problem. Just look at cores and clock frequency while *comparing processors falling under the same architecture.*

In multi-threaded tasks like video encoding, i7-3612QM will be upto 2X faster. In an ideal single-core task, both will be equal as they have the same turbo. But if 2 cores are being involved, i5-3210M will be 10-15% faster as it has a slightly higher base clock. Turbo only applies for 1-core.

For gaming, even i3 is fine as it will primarily depend on the discrete GPU. 



Myth said:


> pga,bga,rpga are socket types.
> *i7's are quad cores while i5 have only 2 cores.*
> The item on the extreme right looks better.


well, the mobile i7s with the suffix QM are quad cores.


----------



## Myth (Aug 21, 2012)

ico said:


> well, the mobile i7s with the suffix QM are quad cores.



It was too obvious to mention here


----------

